# Building new racing loft



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello, I'm building .


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

How did you muscle to put those legs in?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice job but what size bolts did you use to tie the post to the frame? Plus how deep are the holes you made for the concrete base? I hope they are strong enough to carry the loft weight plus all the pigeons and you. Keep us posted!


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

its coming on just fine


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Great job!! If you screw a 2X2 into the frame cut the width of the post above the post this will give you added support between the post and the frame. Big guys like me aways worry about support. Looks good so far.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice beginning to what looks like a great looking loft. Keep us posted.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

are you planning to put cover on top of the pipe? it would help to protect them from the water going inside...


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

post a pic


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, please post some more pics. Good job!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like you're moving quickly and doing a great job. We love pictures! (hint, hint) LOL.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

OK first of all you are doing an awesome job on that loft. I would love to have the property to be able to build something like that. But I have to ask, what are you using for the floor? It looks very durable. I'm currently looking into building a bigger loft and wanted to know where you got that stuff.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Your loft is really looking good!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's really looking great. I can hardly wait to see it finished. Bet you feel the same way.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

it looks realy nice bud!!! keep us update!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Add power and a bathroom ant I can move in. Great loft.


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

great looking loft looking forward to seeing the birds in it  i had a floor like that in my loft and found it got too draufty and cold. what could you do to combat this?


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Klondike, 

Your birds are gonna love their new home! Great job!


-Kevin


----------

